# $ زهئت وتعبت ومليت$



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
فعلا تعبت وزهئت ومليت
مش قادر خلاص
اعيش مسلم قدام الناس 
واكتم ايمانى بالمسيح يسوع مخلصى
بجد خلاص قربت انفجر
ابانوب


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أغسطس 2008)

> سلام ونعمه
> فعلا تعبت وزهئت ومليت
> مش قادر خلاص
> اعيش مسلم قدام الناس
> ...



*ان  حاسس بيك صدقني

وكنت في البالتوك اول امبارح كان فية واحد اسمة يوحنا ادمن في غرفة الوهيم

واحد قالة انت مرتد يا يوحنا 
فكان هيعيط وهو بيقول انا مسيحي محدش يفكرني بايام مكنت في زبالة الاسلام انا مسيحي محدش يقلي مرتد وتاثرت جداا لبكائة لكن يوحنا عايش برة 


يا ابانوب زي مقلتلك كل شئ تحت السماء وقت

كن حكيما والمسيح يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (13 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح
معلش صلى ربنا يدبر الامور ويغير الظروف واكيد للاحسن وثق كل الثقه ان الرب يسوع لن يهملك ولن يتركك ربنا معاك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2008)

أخى الحبيب أبا نوب
++ سأكرر ما قاله الأخ الحبيب إغريغوريوس ، بأن الله يجعل لكل شيئ وقت .
+++ وإسمح لى أن أقص قصة واقعية ، عن صبى ، زرع بذرة مانجو --- بعدما أحب طعم الثمرة جداً -- وكان متلهفاً على وجود شجرة مانجو من هذا النوع الرائع ، وظل يسقيها كل يوم ، ثم ذهب يشتكى لعمَّه ، بأن البذرة لا تريد أن تنبت ، برغم أنه يخرجها كل يوم من الأرض ليطمأن عليها . ++ فضحك عمه ، وقال له : إتركها فى الأرض ، وهى ستنمو من نفسها .
+++ هكذا نحن أيضاً فى الكثير من أمور حياتنا ، نحتاج لترك الأمر فى يد الله ، وهوسيدبره وينميه ، ويصنع منه ثمراً رائعاً ، فى الوقت الذى حدده هو :- " ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص ، وطرقه عن الإستقصاء " ، له كل المجد .
+++++ فإطمأن أخى الحبيب ، وإخضع لخطة أبيك السماوى الحنون ، فلكل شيئ تحت السماء ، وقت ، حدده هو بحكمته الفائقة .


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركم على ردودكم
بس عارفين
لما امر امام كنيسه واشوف الشباب والبنات والاطفال واقفين داخلها
او طالعين منها او اسمع صوت القس بيوعظ فيها صدقونى 
قلبى بيئن ويبكى قلبى بكاء له صرير
عيونى مش تبكى وانا اراهم لكن قلبى يبكى
واقول يا بختهم 
بقول نفسى احضنهم واحد واحد واقولهم انا اخوكم 
شريكم فى جسد المسيح الطاهر
ونفسى اطلب منهم انهم يقبلونى اخ ليهم .
لكن ........  اصحوا من حلم اليقظه على صوت بكاء قلبى 
واسرع الى البيت وافتح انجيلى واقول يا رب انا هنا لوحدى لكن يكفينى انك معى ....
واصبر نفسى واقول الرب قادر على كل شىء
صدقونى هاتجنن بجد
سلام ونعمه
ابانوب​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2008)

[ لست وحدى ، لأن الآب معى ]
+++ لست وحدى ، لأنه وعدنا بأن يكون معنا : [ وها أنا معكم ، إلى إنقضاء الدهر ]
+++ لست وحدى ، لأن الذى معى أعظم من الدنيا كلها : [ الذين معنا ، أكثر من الذين علينا ]
+++ لست وحدى ،لأنمعه لا أحتاج شيئاً آخر مما على الأرض كلها  :- [ معك ، لا أريد شيئاً على الأرض]
+++  لست وحدى ، لأنه فى قلبى ، يسمعنى ويستجيب لى ، وهو أحلى لى من الدنيا وما ، ومن ، فيها .


----------



## Ferrari (13 أغسطس 2008)

*حقيقى ربنا معاك يا ابانوب

ويحميك ويحافظ عليك 

بس احب اقولك حاجة اكيد انت مش لوحدك ربنا ديما معاك ملزمك ذى ظلك

ومش هايسيبك ابداً طول ما انت ابنه لا يمكن ها يسيبك

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ*​


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> اشكركم على ردودكم​
> بس عارفين
> لما امر امام كنيسه واشوف الشباب والبنات والاطفال واقفين داخلها
> او طالعين منها او اسمع صوت القس بيوعظ فيها صدقونى
> ...


 

*إن كان بكائك في قلبك على حرمانك من محضر الله *

*فلقد بكيت أنا عندما قرأت كلماتك المعبرة عن حبك لصوت الله وأولادة*

*ورائع جدا أن تجد ملازك في قراءة الكتاب المقدس *

*نحن نفرح بك وسطنا في المنتدى ونسر بنموك *

*لكن إضبط مشاعرك لضمان سلامتك*

*وحاول دخول كنيسة في مدينة أخرى*

*والرب معك يحفظك ويحرسك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: $ زهئت وتعبت ومليت$*

بجد كلامتك اثرت فيا جدا يا ابانوب

ربنا يصبرك على محنتك 

وباذن يسوع هتتحل قريب


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

صلواتكم يا احبائى
محتاجها  محتاجها
احبائى 
لا تنسونى فى صلواتكم
ابانوب


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (13 أغسطس 2008)

يا ابانوب :
تشدد و تشجع لا تخف ولا ترتعب لأن الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب
و مدام الهنا حبيبنا معانا دايما يا ابانوب.. فمن علينا ؟؟
ربنا معاك و يحافظ عليك و ينير طريقك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> يا ابانوب :
> تشدد و تشجع لا تخف ولا ترتعب لأن الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب
> و مدام الهنا حبيبنا معانا دايما يا ابانوب.. فمن علينا ؟؟
> ربنا معاك و يحافظ عليك و ينير طريقك ويبارك حياتك


ربنا يبارك ايامك 
محتاج صلواتك
ابانوب


----------



## asalya (13 أغسطس 2008)

المسيح معاك وهو قال لا تخاف انى معاك وقال لست وحدى ، لأن الآب معى  ثق فى وعد الرب ليك يسوع معاك واحنا نصليلك


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

asalya 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أغسطس 2008)

*# .................. #*

*حرر لحذف الإقتباس*



*هو يروح كنيسة بعيدة عن بيتة ثاني شئ اني انا لما بروح اي كنيسة محدش بيقلي انت مسيحي ولا مسلم بخش عادي خالص*


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: $ زهئت وتعبت ومليت$*

*# .................. #*

*حرر لحذف الإقتباس*


بس للاسف مش هاينفع
ولاسباب كتيره
ربنا يبارك ايامك وحياتك
ابانوب


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (14 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ابانوب 

حزنت اول ما قرأت موضوعك و تعليقك 

لكني الآن انظر و ارجو ان تنظر معي الى يسوع

فهو يبتسم ابتسامة كبيرة الآن .. عندما يرى محبتك و ايمانك 

هو يحبك اخي .. يحبك .. ينتظرك لتقرأ انجيله ليغرقك بمحبته خلال الآيات 

لديه خطط لك .. و سيقدر كثيراً صبرك .. فكل لحظة على بكاء قلبك و حزن نفسك توجع المسيح اكثر 

انا فكرت في ان تذهب لكنيسة بمدينة اخرى 

عزيزي .. المسيح لن يتركك لا تخاف .. سيعوض حرقتك عندما ترى اخوتك .. و سيعوض حرقتك بعدم دخول بيته المقدس .. لن يتركك صدقني 

احببت ان اهديك ترنيمة تحرك روحي عندما اسمعها 

ليسوع

سلام و نعمة و محبة​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

*الرب يباركك يا ابانوب: ذكرتني بقول الكتاب المقدس ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب.*
*فالذي يذوق حلاوة الرب سيتحرك قلبه مثلك. فعندما شفى السيد المسيح بعض المرضى كان يقول لهم ان لا يخبرو احد ومع ذلك كانوا يخرجون ويخبرون الكل لشدة الفرح الذي يملئهم.*
*لكن انتبه عزيزي سليمان الحكيم يقول :" لكل شئ تحت الشمس وقت" ، فاصبر عزيزي فالحكمة مطلوبة . *
*عارف ليه قال السيد المسيح كونوا حكماء كالحيات. ..ذلك لان الحية عندما يداهمها الخطر تحمي راسها اكثر من كل جسمها لانها تعرف ان اصيب الراس ستموت، اقصد من كلامي يا اخي الحبيب احمي راسك وعقلك لكي لا تخسر بسبب تسرعك الكثير، والقي على الرب همك فهوا يعولك. *
*ماذا ستغير في محيطك ان اخبرتهم انك مسيحي، لن ياتيك الا الاتضطهاد والمشاكل وتشتت الفكر، لذك احتفظ الان وبشكل مؤقت بايمانك والرب الذي دعاك اليه من بين الملايين من الناس لانه اختارك له اناء للخدمة هذا الرب هو الذي يحدد لك الزمان والمكان المناسبين لكل شئ.*
*نصيحتي لك اشكوا همك ومشاعرك وشوقك للرب يسوع وقل له يارب لم اعد استطيع التحمل..فانا اضع ذاتي بين يدك عجينه طرية...فتصرف انت. *

*ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ضع يمينك الغير منظورة على راس ابنك ابانوب وباركه وعزه وقوية واعطيه مراد قلبه بشفاعة ام النور القديسة الدائمة البتوليه مريم العذراء وجميع الشهداء والاباء والمعترفين .آمين.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
اشكركم من اعماق قلبى
وربنا يبارك كل من دخل المو ضوع 
بالليل بعد ما قرات ردود اغلب الاخوة
وكنت متاثر جدا
دخلت انام 
وشفت حلم  حبيت تشاركونى  فيه
رايت شخص فى الحلم (***) اخذنى لمكان فيه حدائق
واشجار فواكه
ولكن الشجر ثمره لم ينضج بعد
قال لى 
كل من الثمر 
وكان ردى لا ده لسه ما طاب 
قالى كل مش مهم طاب ولا لا 
المهم معاك الثمرة
قلتله مينفعش هاتبقى فيها مراره
قالى طيب اصبر لما تنضج
وتتذوق طعم حلاوه الثمرة
قولتله بس انا مشتهى الثمرة
قال انت مشتهي تاكلها 
بس الصبر حلو
وبعدين قالى نصيحه
( الدقيق (الطحين) وهو كده مينفعش ناكله لازم نعجنه ونخبزه ويدخل النار عشان ناكله )
وقالى 
انت نفسك تتعمد وتدخل الكنيسه  بس للاسف عدو الخير الشيطان هو اللى بيطلب منك كده 
عاوز يهدمك من قبل ما تبدا لا تسمع له  عدو الخير عاوزك تتجرا وتدخل الكنيسه عشان يحطك فى موقف 
المضطهد ويمكن مع الا ضطهاد ترجع للظلمه.........
لا تتبع الافكار الشيطانيه 
واجعل كنيستك قلبك 
وتاكد انه فى يوم هاينضج الثمر وتاكل وانت فى امان وتستمتع بحلاوه الثمرة 
ومتاسف باقى الحلم مش هاقدر اكمله لانه خاص شويه
سلام ونعمه

عاشقه 
اشكرك على الترنيمه
ابانوب​


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله على الحلم اللي شفته يا ابانووب، بس حلمك كان متل الكلام اللي انا كتبه لك تقريبا، الم تلاحظ ذلك، الاية عن ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب، ثم عن العجينة، ثم عن ماذا ستستفيد اذا عرف الناس انك مسيحي.
لان الرب يحبك، وضلحك الحقائق بنفسه ، هنيئاً لك.​


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> الحمد لله على الحلم اللي شفته يا ابانووب، بس حلمك كان متل الكلام اللي انا كتبه لك تقريبا، الم تلاحظ ذلك، الاية عن ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب، ثم عن العجينة، ثم عن ماذا ستستفيد اذا عرف الناس انك مسيحي.
> لان الرب يحبك، وضلحك الحقائق بنفسه ، هنيئاً لك.​



Mor Antonios
ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب
بس الغريبه ان اللى كنت فاكره انه ايمان قوى اتضح انه افكار من الشيطان
..
سلام ونعمه


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

*اسمع حبيبي ابانوب الشيطان له حروب قوية مع المؤمن هو لا يحارب الغير مؤمن مثل ما يحارب المؤمن لان المؤمن هو جندي للمسيح، والجندي هو جندي لكي يحارب، والمسيحي يحارب مملكة ابليس واعوانه. شوف الكتاب المقدس شو بقول في افسس الاصحاح 6 والاية 16 *
*(حاملين فوق الكل ترس الايمان الذي به تقدرون ان تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة.17 وخذوا خوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله). *​*يعني انت عندك ترس لتحمي جسمك وقلبك، وخوذة لتحمي راسك وعقلك وايمانك، وسيف اللي هو سيف الكلمة لكي تحمي عقيدتك، يعني انت مدرع مثل العسكرى. لذلك الشيطان سيحاربك، ولان الشيطان اكبر عالم نفس في التاريخ باعتبار له خبرة قوية في محاربة القديسين والانبياء لا بل حاول يحارب السيد المسيح ولم يقدر عندما جربة بعدما صام اربعين يوم، هذاالشيطان لما بشوفك متلهف لاعلان الايمان هو بشجعك وبقلك يا لله يا ابانوب لازم تعترف امام الجميع والمسيح سيباركك لانه لاخوف مع المسيح...عم تشوف كيف..ولما انت تعمل هيك هو بكون طبعا عم يشجع اهلك والمتعصبين وبقلهم اقتلوه ده كافر...الخ.*
*النتيجة انك لم تستخدم الحكمة التي اوصانا بهاالله ‘ لذلك يقول الكتاب " هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة".*
*ثم انت شو بدك اذا عرفواالناس انك مسيحي ام لا . المهم يا ابانوب انك مسيحي والرب قبلك. شوف الرب بقلك ايه يا ابانوب في انجيل القديس متى الاصحاح 15 والاية116* 
"ليس انتم اخترتموني بل انا اخترتكم واقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم.لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي "​ 
الشئ المهم الان لك هو الصلاة للرب وطلب معونته وكذلك طلب المعونة من شفيعك وحبيبنا القديس العظيم مار ابانووب، والرب اللي قال : القي على الرب همك فهو يعولك" هو صادق وامين. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

Mor Antonios
ربنا يبارك ايامك يا رب


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (14 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا لم تخفى دينك من البداية 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا كمسلم أقول لك نحن يحرم علينا إيذاء أهل الكتاب المسالمين 
انا لى جار مسيحى أحترمه وأعاملة كما أوصانى ربى 
وابنته من أشد الأطفال حبا الى قلبى فى البيت الذى أسكن فيه


----------



## القسيس محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> لماذا لم تخفى دينك من البداية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أنا كمسلم أقول لك نحن يحرم علينا إيذاء أهل الكتاب المسالمين
> انا لى جار مسيحى أحترمه وأعاملة كما أوصانى ربى
> وابنته من أشد الأطفال حبا الى قلبى فى البيت الذى أسكن فيه




ممكن توضح اكتر
سلام ونعمه


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 أغسطس 2008)

الشيطان له حروب كثيرة فعلا

لكن لا تجعل في نفسك خوفاً منه

فقط قل اسم الرب مخلصنا و اطرد الشيطان باسمه و باسم الصليب 

لا تخف منه .. فالشيطان ليس شيئاً امام قوة الله اللامحدودة

و نحن ابناء الله 

ليس من الخطأ اشتهاء حضور القداس الالهي و تجسد الرب فيه كل احد بالقربان .. لكن ليكن بحكمة لكي لا تخسر ايمانك الجديد بدون ان تستمع فيه 

سلام يسوع ربنا المصلوب المُحب​


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> الشيطان له حروب كثيرة فعلا
> 
> لكن لا تجعل في نفسك خوفاً منه
> 
> ...



ربنا يباركك عاشقه
وسلام المسيح معك وفى حياتك
انا فعلا مشتاق لكى اكون وسط اخوتى فى المسيح 
لنكون جسد واحد فى المسيح ربنا 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## enass (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: $ زهئت وتعبت ومليت$*

*الرب يباركك اخي
ويكون معك

ما تخاف لانو الرب معك واكيد محضرلك خطة
انشالله بتفوت الكنيسة بأقرب وقت ممكن*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: $ زهئت وتعبت ومليت$*



enass قال:


> *الرب يباركك اخي
> ويكون معك
> 
> ما تخاف لانو الرب معك واكيد محضرلك خطة
> انشالله بتفوت الكنيسة بأقرب وقت ممكن*


ربنا يبارك حياتك
وصلى من اجلى 
ان اقدر اتحمل ابتعادى عن الكنيسه 
وانا متاكد ان مفيش حد حاسس فيه 
هاموت عشان احضر قداس واتعمد
اخوكم 
ابانوب
سلام المسيح


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> ممكن توضح اكتر
> سلام ونعمه


 
سيبك منه حبيبي  انت عارف انه غير صادق


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
اشكركم على مشاعركم 
وسلام المسيح معكم وفى حياتكم 
اخوكم 
ابانوب


----------



## Moony34 (26 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يقف معاك ويسندك ويقويك...
نفسي أعرف إختبارك وإيمانك بالمسيح كان إزاي


----------

